# Can a Yorkie be my cat's buddy?



## scm2117 (Apr 13, 2010)

I own a two year old male Toyger named John Roberts (I call him J.R. for short). He seems lonely at home and a lot of people have suggested I get a second cat to keep him company. 
Instead, I'm considering getting the first dog of my life. And I'm starting small - probably Yorkie, maybe even a tiny teacup one. Does anyone know if one of these tiny dogs would be a good buddy for a cat? or does my cat really need a 2nd feline to hang out with, and not a dog 1/4 his size?


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

well my cat precious who recently died used to be best friends with my blue heeler dinah. Even after she died the dog mourned for her. So dogs could be companions to cats. But it all depends on the animals. my cat didn't really like her sister cat much nor the other two dogs. just her and dinah seemed to bond. So it all depends on if the cat really likes it or if she decides lil yorkie looks like dinner lol. I got dinah as a puppy and precious dominated her right away so also be sure to not get a dominant dog so it understands cats arn't food. and it will go up around the kitty 

So can dogs be companions...yes...is it the norm...not really though. But good luck trying ^_^


----------



## scm2117 (Apr 13, 2010)

so you think it would help if I got the dog as a young as possible? I don't want to get a dog only to have them not be friends or get along, that would defeat the purpose


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

My Beautiful Bengal Boy, Teddy, really likes dogs. He used to play with my parents' Dashchund, TJ, they would run around and chase each other until TJ got so excited he started barking. Teddy didn't like that too much so he would run off at that point, but they would often be found sleeping together. It was so cute. After TJ was put down two years ago, my parents got a Cockapoo/Dashchund puppy named Cricket. Cricket would tackle him and chew on his ears (Teddy was without hair on his ears for months), and Teddy would grab her and rabbit kick her (without claws) and they would chase and tackle each other. For a while, my parents had a rescued barn kitten, Gibbs, who my sister rescued after the kitten's brother was killed by a barn dog (a particularly NASTY dashchund, oddly enough). They loved to play with each other. Gibbs has since found a good home.

If you were to get a dog, I would get a VERY submissive puppy. My parents' dominate dashchund only just puts up with the presance of a cat. Both TJ and Cricket had EXTREMELY submissive personalities. I would also get a standard Yorkie rather than a teacup as they are sturdier and more able to stand up to play time. (plus teacups are generally less healthy)

PM me if you have any questions. Hope this helps.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

scm2117 said:


> so you think it would help if I got the dog as a young as possible?


Yes, but make sure the puppy stays with Momma dog for AT LEAST 8wks, preferably 12wks. This helps with the puppy's social skills.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

raecarrow said:


> Yes, but make sure the puppy stays with Momma dog for AT LEAST 8wks, preferably 12wks. This helps with the puppy's social skills.


 mhmm what they said. also make sure of the personality you want. maybe ask the breeder which would be best.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yorkie's are terriers, and that makes them prey-driven, very active and pretty yappy. My son had a Yorkie and they really think they're bigger dogs than they are and spunky enough to go after a bigger dog. He was told by the breeder to watch out for that. My son didn't have a cat as he's allergic but has 2 Labs and Yorkie got along well with them though he tried to boss them when he was younger. If you're set on a Yorkie, it would be better to get him/her as a puppy, so your cat sets the limits of what is and is not acceptable. Give us an update of your decision.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

cat dog combos do work (but don't count on it!) even if the dog and cat do not become buddies, they will still be company for each other.
It's best to have the cat be the first pet and the older pet so you have that in your favor.
Good luck.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

catloverami said:


> Yorkie's are terriers, and that makes them prey-driven, very active and pretty yappy. My son had a Yorkie and they really think they're bigger dogs than they are and spunky enough to go after a bigger dog. He was told by the breeder to watch out for that. My son didn't have a cat as he's allergic but has 2 Labs and Yorkie got along well with them though he tried to boss them when he was younger. If you're set on a Yorkie, it would be better to get him/her as a puppy, so your cat sets the limits of what is and is not acceptable. Give us an update of your decision.


Its the same thing with Dashchunds. They were bred to hunt Badgers but they can get along with cats. I stress the issue of getting a puppy with a submissive personality.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

ABSOLUTELY! My sister had a Yorkie,a Cocker Spaniel,AND a cat! I think it depends on space,though. She had a house... an apartment might work,a small apartment like mine,maybe not.


----------



## scm2117 (Apr 13, 2010)

*not set on a yorkie*

I'm not set on a yorkie, but I do want something that is tiny and looks super adorable ( i don't know much about dogs ). I also want one that is relatively low maintenance, and will be OK with me leaving it alone all day with my cat since I live alone and work VERY long hours - hence the need for companion for my kitty. 

i was looking at some of these breeds: Toy-breed-dogs|Small Dogs


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

scm2117 said:


> I'm not set on a yorkie, but I do want something that is tiny and looks super adorable ( i don't know much about dogs ). I also want one that is relatively low maintenance, and will be OK with me leaving it alone all day with my cat since I live alone and work VERY long hours - hence the need for companion for my kitty.
> 
> i was looking at some of these breeds: Toy-breed-dogs|Small Dogs


I think another cat would be a better fit if you are working such long hours that your cat is getting lonely. Dogs are even more sensitive (ESPECIALLY the small breeds that bond very closely with their owners)

I don't mean to sound like I'm making a judgement on what you are thinking, but a dog is not a fashion accessory. They require much more attention than your average cat. 

If you are dead set on getting a dog, you have to make concessions in time and energy, especially if you are going to get a puppy. A puppy needs to be let out at LEAST every 3 hours for the first year, particularly while you are trying to house break them. They also require more training than your average cat in order to be socialized and a "good dog". Even when the dog is an adult, you should hire a dog walker to come during the middle of the day so your dog can relieve themselves and get some exercise

Considering this, I would suggest you get another cat. But if you want a dog I would adopt an adult dog that is know to be good with cats instead of getting a puppy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

scm2117 said:


> I'm not set on a yorkie, but I do want something that is tiny and looks super adorable ( i don't know much about dogs ). I also want one that is relatively low maintenance, and will be OK with me leaving it alone all day with my cat since I live alone and work VERY long hours - hence the need for companion for my kitty.
> 
> i was looking at some of these breeds: Toy-breed-dogs|Small Dogs


Yorkies aren't low-maintenance, the hair keeps growing and they have to be groomed and clipped about every 3 months. 

It would be difficult for you to toilet train a puppy if you're not there, tho some can be trained to used a litter box or puppy pad. Yorkies do like a lot of attention and like to be with "their person".


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

A toy spaniel puppy would likely be the ideal companion for an indoor cat. You just want an affectionate but not overly hyper dog, which is the main issue that would annoy most felines.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Ducman69 said:


> A toy spaniel puppy would likely be the ideal companion for an indoor cat. You just want an affectionate but not overly hyper dog, which is the main issue that would annoy most felines.


Eeee! I love Cavies (Cavalier King Charles Spaniel) They are soo cute! the only sort of smushed nosed dog I would ever consider owning.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

My cats have had issues with a Yorkie when he comes to visit. At first my cats used to fluff up and jump on the highest place possible, even though both my cats are bigger than him. However, after spending a lot of time with the Yorkie, they enjoy each other's company by staring at each other. Sometimes my cats will get up and walk real slow as to not to disturb him. Then once the Yorkie detects movement, he will jump right up and start chasing the cat. It all depends on the cat and dog. There are no guarantees but if they spend a lot of time together, eventually they should get used to one another. Good Luck!


----------



## ChelleBelle (Sep 14, 2009)

With my first cat, Missy, we had two dogs. They were a smaller breed of dog, Feist, think a rat terrier looking dog. They were hyper and playful, but getting on in years when we brought Missy into the house. She was a very sweet almost submissive personality with humans. She ruled those dogs. And her and one of them bonded very closely. They use to play together and sleep by one another. 

A relationship between a dog and cat CAN work, but you need to take the personality of both into account. I got very lucky with my mixing. I want a dog now, but the breeds I'm prone to I don't believe would mix well with my cats. One would love a dog around, the other would probably try to attack it. So, alas, no dog yet. But, I wouldn't get a dog for a cat, I'd get the dog for you. Dogs are a lot of work, unlike a cat. You feed a cat, clean the litter box daily, and show it some attention and usually they are happy. A dog... geesh, where do I begin? They are a ton of work.

'Chelle


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I owned a Yorkie for 11 years, until she passed away in 2008 of a brain aneurysm. 

She got along fine with my cats, but only Allen really became buddies with her.









That said - I would absolutely not get a dog if I had a heavy work schedule, especially not a little dog who's very meaning of existence gets bound up with the owner's presence. 

And Yorkies are high maintenance dogs, too. Daily grooming of the fur and cleaning of the eyes is just the start. Housebreaking a little dog requires TREMENDOUS amounts of patience and time - no way can you do it working long hours (I was barely able to get it done and I worked from home!).

As a couple of others have mentioned, I think another kitty is your best choice under these circumstances. 

Good luck!

AC


----------

